# Egg cartons?



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

My spring chicks are now laying and I'm getting almost more eggs than I have egg cartons. My MIL, who supplied me with egg cartons several years ago (and which I since tossed when all my gals got old and stopped laying), has told me her neighbor is giving her eggs. She has a few egg cartons to give me, but not many. Mom has given me all hers. Another friend will start saving but I'm not so certain about her.

Where or how do you all get more egg cartons? Do you buy them? I'm actually thinking of just putting the eggs in a large margarine tub to store (if I run out of carton space).


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We have more egg cartons than we know what to do with! If you were closer, I'd share! Once the word got out that we needed some, several friends started saving them for us so we got a big pile of them. 

I don't see why keeping them in a tub or basket wouldn't work though!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

poste an add on craigslist and Facebook (if you use it)
someone may see it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can also buy them.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Our tractor supply sells the big cardboard (i guess thats what it's made of) ones that hold 40 eggs for 75 cent each here. Maybe a feed store might can get them for you?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

TSC sells them for a few cents each.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I need to just call or stop in our TSC. I looked online and a single carton was .49. I'm wondering if they have them cheaper in store. I wonder if I could bribe my hubby into asking anyone at his job, withnthe promise of a doz eggs, of course.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Try your locale feed stores. Good ones who sell chicks often sell cartons as well


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ask friends, family, coworkers, neighbors. You'd be surprised! 

We also for the first year started a "5 cent discount" per carton plan. We had many people pay for their eggs in cartons. Worked well for us! News got out and we're STILL backed up on egg orders.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

place a sign at your feed stores...you can offer a bit off your egg price in exchange for a carton...like a trade in deal


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, I like $ discount per carton of eggs if you bring in egg cartons. I actually had thought about setting out a cooler and a Fresh Eggs Today sign at the end of our driveway when I had several dozen saved up. I've never done anything like that but have seen it on occasion on other roads.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

My hubby really would rather not ask at work, which is fine with me. My mom, however said she would ask a few of her friends at work. I told her to tell them we'd give them some eggs in exchange for the cartons they save. Hopefully this will pan out.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

It will and to the point where you may be overwhelmed. B4 cleaning out the house, we had a 7 ft tower of cartons in one room, several bags in the basement, and a few lying around. I think my building the tower helped emphasize the fact that we didn't need any more cartons.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

You can buy them in tractor supply too


----------

